# Lawrenceburg fishing show



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

January 19th. My grandson and I went to the fishing sport show at Lawrenceburg IN. We meet up with Mark Blauvelt and Vince Nadosky both catfishing experts. Mark was going to give a talk about catfishing, that was the main reason we attended the show.

I asked about catfishing in Eastern Tennessee for catfish, for I am thinking about giving it a shot if fishing here is messed up. I also want to pick their brains about fishing in the tournaments this summer on the Ohio River.

Marks presentation was delayed for about a half hour so we checked out the other booths to see what was offered for sale. We did not go down stairs to view the boats or other items on display. When Marks talk was completed my grandson & I headed back home.

The trip did get my grandson and I thinking about our up and coming season as we drove home in a very cold and steady rain.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Was there anything to be learned?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know why some of you guys have such a hard time, catch'n,,,,,
This guy gets 'em every trip,,,, & makes it look SO EASY!!? ;>)


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is what Mark,s talk was about.
Finally we got set up to listen to Marks presentation around 5:30. His talk was about “*TROLLING FOR CATFISH*”, which is an up and coming way to catfish on the tournament trail. The big advantage of this style of fishing is you are covering such a wide area of water with your baits. It is good on mud flats in river and lakes, not so good on rocky bottom bodies of water.

The rig with a rubber coated drift sinker is required to just bounce or slide your bait off the muddy bottom. He also stressed using a high power trolling motor to help control the speed of the boat. Trolling also requires the use of planner boards to spread out the lines from the boat. He and other use up to six planner boards if that many rods are allowed. To fish this way mean there has to be at least 2 persons in the boat to work this complicated system. 

I will not use this style of catfishing for I do not have planner boards or a powerful tolling motor. Even when my grandson is in the boat I will be anchoring or drift fishing.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

nlcatfish said:


> Here is what Mark,s talk was about.
> Finally we got set up to listen to Marks presentation around 5:30. His talk was about “*TROLLING FOR CATFISH*”, which is an up and coming way to catfish on the tournament trail. The big advantage of this style of fishing is you are covering such a wide area of water with your baits. It is good on mud flats in river and lakes, not so good on rocky bottom bodies of water.
> 
> The rig with a rubber coated drift sinker is required to just bounce or slide your bait off the muddy bottom. He also stressed using a high power trolling motor to help control the speed of the boat. Trolling also requires the use of planner boards to spread out the lines from the boat. He and other use up to six planner boards if that many rods are allowed. To fish this way mean there has to be at least 2 persons in the boat to work this complicated system.
> ...


Sounds like controlled drifting.

Semi related: I have been wondering when the big Cat Tourneys were going to go artificial only.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Doboy said:


> I don't know why some of you guys have such a hard time, catch'n,,,,,
> This guy gets 'em every trip,,,, & makes it look SO EASY!!? ;>)


Steve is a decent fellow. I have chatted with him a few times and have been following him since he had the old green bass boat.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Trolling for Catfish = If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit.

Trolling = Drifting


----------

